# Studying timeframe



## SummerScene (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm planning on taking the PE exam along with either the CA Seismic or CA Surveying in October 2015. I wanted to know your opinion on if studying 10 months in advance is good or bad? I understand it also depends on personal preference, but here is my plan, let me know what you think.

Feb/Mar: School of PE (live online)

April-July: Self study

Aug-Oct: CA surveying or seismic exam review class + 8hr PE self study

I work full-time, no kids. I know I can spend several weekends focused on studying/review. I've been told by many coworkers to study early. I'm not sure if I am studying too early. Feel free to ask me questions.

PS. Has anyone in CA ever taken all three exams in one administration?


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 23, 2014)

SummerScene said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on taking the PE exam along with either the CA Seismic or CA Surveying in October 2015. I wanted to know your opinion on if studying 10 months in advance is good or bad? I understand it also depends on personal preference, but here is my plan, let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


SS, you can never study too early or too much. Plan on about 300 quality study hours for the 8 hour and about 200 (+/-) hours each for the Survey/Seismic. Many people have taken all three at once. It's rare but some pass 2-3 of 3 in one administration. The average is 3 administrations for a CA examinee. It took me 3 administrations (one each time). Good luck.


----------



## desantmf (Dec 23, 2014)

Why not apply for the test in April? If you have no kids I think you will have plenty of time to study and pass. Then if you miss one of the tests, which most likely you will, you can regroup/refocus in OCT. In order to get your PE quicker, I would recommend this approach.


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 23, 2014)

You may wish to consider that you might get burned out going 10 months strong. I know I would. For all 3 exams, after just 2 of my 3 month study period, I was getting burned out and ready for the exam. I took the approach of one exam at a time. Started with the easiest as a confidence booster (survey), then with said confidence I went for the hardest exam (Seismic), then the 8hr. Looking back though, I think the 8hr and Seismic are equally as hard.

Plus, how is your long term memory? You may forget what you learn if you start right now.


----------



## SummerScene (Dec 23, 2014)

desantmf said:


> Why not apply for the test in April? If you have no kids I think you will have plenty of time to study and pass. Then if you miss one of the tests, which most likely you will, you can regroup/refocus in OCT. In order to get your PE quicker, I would recommend this approach.




I will not meet the qualifying professional experience for April 2015.



The Wizard said:


> You may wish to consider that you might get burned out going 10 months strong. I know I would. For all 3 exams, after just 2 of my 3 month study period, I was getting burned out and ready for the exam. I took the approach of one exam at a time. Started with the easiest as a confidence booster (survey), then with said confidence I went for the hardest exam (Seismic), then the 8hr. Looking back though, I think the 8hr and Seismic are equally as hard.
> 
> Plus, how is your long term memory? You may forget what you learn if you start right now.




I may attempt the 8 hr + Surveying (since Transportation involves some aspects of surveying). My long term memory isn't spectacular, but I figured that a study schedule spread out will benefit me versus a short span intense study period (2-3 months). A coworker mentioned that an onsite review course offered in my area was too close to the exam date, which made it difficult to self study on the weekends because it took 8 hours every Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 23, 2014)

SummerScene said:


> desantmf said:
> 
> 
> > Why not apply for the test in April? If you have no kids I think you will have plenty of time to study and pass. Then if you miss one of the tests, which most likely you will, you can regroup/refocus in OCT. In order to get your PE quicker, I would recommend this approach.
> ...


To me, going for Survey plus the 8hr makes sense. I agree, there is some overlap. Go for it.


----------



## CE_Gator (Jan 22, 2015)

I had a newborn when I tried to study the first time around and didn't have enough time. I thought I could do it in 3 months but I failed the PE exam the first time I took it. I failed to realize how much time a newborn would take up since this was our first one and it took a month for my wife to recover.

The second time around I laid out a study plan with plenty of float time in it to compensate for any unforeseen circumstances with the baby or anything else. I planned for 6 months of studying with a week break in between disciplines so not to get burnt out. I did one to three problems a day during the week and made sure I understood everything about that problem from where I got the formulas and data to solve the problem. The last month before the PE exam, I did nothing but practice tests using the notes I took during studying. I passed easily the second time around.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

Instead of months break it down into hours, I think somewhere in the 120-200 hours is what worked for me.

Then back out how much time you will have. You really can't be productive for more than 8-10 hours a weekend. Factor in a few solid hours during the week after work and you will be at 4+ months

.02


----------



## nightwing (Mar 22, 2015)

How many hours should a person spend for each exam?


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 23, 2015)

nightwing said:


> How many hours should a person spend for each exam?


See post #2! I concur with Ptatohed. Those hours are what I needed as well.


----------



## nightwing (Mar 23, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> nightwing said:
> 
> 
> > How many hours should a person spend for each exam?
> ...


How many months did you study? Did you take a course?


----------



## civil4life (Mar 24, 2015)

I am not in CA I cannot say anything about it. Unfortunately I have taken the PE twice and still failed. Both times averaged 3 months review. Although ended up having a health crisis in the second attempt. The thing I think that is important is QUALITY time studying. Before I spent a decent amount of time studying, but was not very focused and slacked off on some of the harder topics. I am going to take the April exam again. This time around I have made a study schedule and have worked on hundreds of problems since I started in mid January. I am hoping the change in quality will do it. I agree with above that I am close to the point of wanting to get it over with. In the end, I think it is highly personal. We are all engineers and made it through engineering school. We know how to study. We just need to do it.


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 25, 2015)

nightwing said:


> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> > nightwing said:
> ...


Like I said, I'm in agreement with post #2. My hours were about 300 hrs for each of the PE and Seismic exams, spread out over 2.5 months per exam. Survey was about 2 months and 200 hours because I find that stuff to be easy. I took a course for Seismic only.


----------



## nightwing (Apr 4, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> nightwing said:
> 
> 
> > The Wizard said:
> ...


Did you take all three at one time? What depth did you take?


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 5, 2015)

nightwing said:


> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> > nightwing said:
> ...


See my response in post #4.

My depth was transportation.


----------

